#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Buch über Fibromyalgiebehandlung >

## Silke Uhlendahl

Guaifenesin als Fibromyalgiebehandlung 
Ich gebe zu ich war zunächst sehr skeptisch, dass ein Wirkstoff aus Gujak, der in vielen Hustenlösern ist tatsächlich bei Fibromyalgie helfen kann. Die Dosierung ist dabei anders und es wird nur Guaifenesin verabreicht und nicht die Hustenmittel als solche. 
In Deutschland ist soetwas für Patienten nur als eigenverantwortliche Einnahme möglich (einige Apotheken verkaufen reine Guiafenesinkapseln oder Pulver), da sich die Zulassung bei uns nur auf die Indikation Schleimlöser bezieht. 
Auch das Salycilat, das Rezeptoren blockiert  verboten ist ,was zu einer Einschränkung im Leben führt, was kann man essen, trinken oder als Kosmetik nutzen usw.lies mich erst mal verhalten sein. 
Fakt ist, beim Lesen dieses Buches habe ich so manchen Patientenfall gelesen, der mit Fällen von mir bekannten Patientinnen vergleichbar war.   
Aus dem Buch   

> Dieses Buch wurde mit einigem Zögern geschrieben. In meiner Praxis ist es schon immer mein Hauptanliegen gewesen, den Patienten zu helfen, die direkt zu mir kamen. In der Vergangenheit habe ich auch jede Werbung für meine Behandlungsmethode vermieden - ich wollte die Streitigkeiten vermeiden, die bei der Behandlung einer namenlosen Krankheit, deren Existenz andere Ärzte anzweifelten, unweigerlich auftreten würden. Aufgrund dieses Zweifels zögerte ich sogar, diese seltsame Krankheit mit meinen Kollegen und der großen Gruppe von Medizinern, deren Vorgesetzter ich war, zu besprechen. Bald jedoch merkte ich, dass mir keine andere Wahl blieb und ich ihre Zweifel einfach ignorieren musste, denn was in der Medizin wirklich zählt, sind die Ergebnisse - und die konnte ich vorweisen. 
>       Ich war auf mich selbst gestellt. Anhand von selbst gefertigten Skizzen versuchte ich meinen Patienten zu helfen, die Krankheit und den von mir empfohlenen Behandlungsverlauf zu verstehen. Meine von "Fibronebel" beeinträchtigten Patienten brauchten etwas Schriftliches zum Durchlesen für sich und ihre Familien zu Hause. Die Patienten benötigten anschauliches Material. Dieses Material wurde kopiert und unter vielen Fibromyalgikern, auch denen, die gar nicht meine Patienten waren, sowie deren Freunden, Verwandten und Nachbarn herumgereicht. In meinen wildesten Träumen hätte ich nie mit einer solchen Anzahl von Patienten aus den gesamten Vereinigten Staaten und schließlich aus der ganzen Welt gerechnet, die durch dieses Informationsmaterial den Weg in meine Praxis fanden. 
>       Als vor ungefähr 17 Jahren die Bezeichnung "Fibromyalgie" geprägt wurde, nahm ich diesen Terminus dankbar an, auch wenn es eine Fehlbezeichnung war! Endlich hatte diese alte Krankheit einen "richtigen" Namen bekommen, was dazu beitrug, dass sie von einigen Mitgliedern der Ärzteschaft mehr Akzeptanz erfuhr. Da diese Krankheit nun "offiziell" existierte, konnte ich mein Versteck verlassen. Obwohl meine Methode unkonventionell war und nicht der allgemeinen Lehrmeinung entsprach, wurde ich immer häufiger gebeten, Vorträge zu halten und Berichte zu schreiben über meine Erfahrungen mit Fibromyalgie und deren Begleiterscheinungen, von denen die Hypoglykämie (Unterzuckerung) am häufigsten auftritt. 
>       Während ich mehr über die namenlose Krankheit forschte und erfuhr, die wir jetzt Fibromyalgie nennen, bemerkte ich, dass ich selber daran litt - ein Vermächtnis meines Vaters, wie sich später herausstellte. Er trug das Gen in sich und gab es unwissentlich an meine beiden Schwestern und mich weiter. Im Laufe mehrerer Jahre bemerkte ich, wie meine drei heranwachsenden Töchter eine nach der anderen die gleichen Symptome entwickelten. Krankheiten nehmen eine besondere Bedeutung an, wenn sie die eigene Familie betreffen. Dass es meine Familie getroffen hatte, führte sicherlich dazu, dass ich meine Fähigkeiten noch mehr schärfte.
>       Über lange Jahre setzten wir fünf verschiedene Medikamente ein, bis wir kürzlich das wirksamste und sicherste entdeckten. Nach meinem Erfolg mit dem ersten Medikament machte ich mir Gedanken über dessen Wirkungsweise. Dieses "Warum?" führte zu Möglichkeiten und dann zu Theorien, die ich gelegentlich änderte und anpasste, was ich auch weiterhin tun werde. Eine Theorie ist nur eine Vermutung, die auf möglichst vielen Fakten beruht. Fehler in unserer Theorie werden den Erfolg unserer Behandlung nicht schmälern. Meine Arbeitshypothese hat mich weiter angespornt, einschlägige Veröffentlichungen zu studieren, die monatlich neue und aufregende Informationen über die Physiologie der Zellen bringen. Oder um es einfach auszudrücken: Was wirkt, das wirkt. Meine Theorie ist im Kern so grundlegend, dass sie in vier einfachen Sätzen wiedergegeben werden kann:  
> 1. Es gibt eine vererbte Krankheit, die als Fibromyalgie-Syndrom (FMS) bekannt ist - ein Name, der in Wirklichkeit eine Fehlbezeichnung ist. 
> 2. Es existiert eine wirksame, sichere Behandlung mit einem sehr alten Medikament: Guaifenesin.  
> 3. Das ganze Krankheitsspektrum lässt sich als Unfähigkeit erklären, genügend Energie im betroffenen Gewebe zu mobilisieren.  
> 4. Hypoglykämie (Unterzuckerung) ist eine häufige Begleiterkrankung.  
> ...

 Quelle : www.guaifenesin.de 
Dort findet man dieses Buch

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bitzte beachten! klick mich*  
1.6 Werbung und Links*
Das posten von nützlichen Links im Forum ist erlaubt.* Beiträge, die lediglich der Werbung dienen sind nicht erwünscht.* Auch das starten eines Themas mit einem Link als Hauptinhalt des Themas ist nicht erwünscht. Moderatoren und Administratoren haben das Recht, jeden Link ohne Begründung zu entfernen und einmal entfernte Links dürfen nicht erneut gepostet werden. Werbung für Medikamente ist grundsätzlich Verboten. Das nennen von Medikamentennamen ist erlaubt, wenn es dem Thema dienlich ist. Dosierungsanleitungen zur Selbstmedikation sind verboten.

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Es soll *keine* Werbung sein im hergebrachten Sinn, sondern eine persönliche Buchempfehlung zum Thema Fibromyalgie. 
Ich habe keinerlei persönlichen Nutzen falls jemand das Buch kauft. Und distanziere mich davon dafür Verkaufswerbung zu machen. 
Falls es möglicherweise noch jemand außer mir hier *bereits gelesen hat* fände ich einen Meinungsaustausch interessant.

----------


## Pianoman

Hinweis zur Guaifenesin-Therapie von Dr. Amand: 
1. Das Mittel Guaifenesin ist auch in den USA zur Therapie der Fibromyalgie nicht zugelassen, obwohl Amand seit mehr als 3 Jahrzehnen damit angeblich tausende Fibromyalgie-Patienten heilt.  
2. Eine vor einigen Jahren durchgeführte Studie zeigt die Wirkungslosigkeit. Danach änderte Amand das Behandlungskonzept, und machte Salicylate für die Unwirksamkeit der Therapie verantwortlich.
Für das geänderte Konzept liegen keine Studie vor. Außer anekdotischen Berichten gibt es keine überprüfbaren Nachweise. 
3. Die von Amand vertretene Theorie zur Ursache der Fibromyalgie hat in der internationalen Forschung keine Bestätigung gefunden.  
4. Das von Frau Uhlendahl besprochene Buch hat keine wissenschaftliche Anerkennung. Ein untrügliches Indiz dafür ist auch die Publikation über "Books on Demand". 
Zur Information über die Erkrankung:  Informationen der Universitätsklinik Heidelberg zu Krankheitsbild und Behandlungsmöglichkeiten   Offizielle Homepage der Deutschen Fibromyalgie-Vereinigung e. V.   
Pianoman

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

*Ja es gibt keine wissenschaftliche Anerkennung dieser vorgestellten Therapie* 
Ich habe mit Betroffenen Austausch gehabt, die mir berichtet haben, dass sie eine deutliche Besserung unter Guaifenesin erlebt hätten. 
Das sind lediglich Berichte ob es Tatsachen sind, kann ich nicht verifizieren, darauf möchte ich auch noch einmal ausdrücklich hinweisen. Ich möchte *nicht* den Eindruck erwecken, dass es sich sicher um die richtige Therapie handeln würde! 
Der theoretische Ansatz war für mich einfach interessant. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch hier Betroffene, die das bereits probiert haben und berichten können, dass es genau nicht geholfen hat oder nicht durchführbar war, wegen der Salicylateinschränkungen. 
Oder evtl auch positive Berichte.

----------


## Pianoman

Frau Uhlendahl, 
wenn die Kausalität eines Therapiekonzepts (höchstwahrscheinlich) falsch ist, trotzdem aber die Therapie einen subjektiv wahrgenommenen Erfolg zeigt, spricht man da nicht vom Placebo-Effekt ? 
Nur mal so gefragt.   
Pianoman

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal genau erklären, an *welcher Stelle und warum* die Kausalität des Konzeptes von Dr. Amand falsch ist. 
Welche Zusammenhänge hat die angeführte Studie aufgedeckt? Wo kann ich diese Studie zur Einsicht bekommen? 
Wenn Fibromyalgiepatienten dadurch weniger Schmerzen haben - und sei es durch einen Placeboeffekt-  kan es ein Gewinn sein oder? 
Gibt es nachgewiesene Schäden bei dieser Therapie? Wenn ja welche und wo dokumentiert?

----------


## Pianoman

Hier, Frau Uhlendahl, ist die Studie,   http://www.myalgia.com/guaif2.htm 
Wichtigster Text:   

> This study achieved 2 "firsts" in fibromyalgia research: (1) it is the longest double blinded controlled trial that has ever been undertaken in fibromyalgia patients – most studies have only lasted 12 weeks or less; (2) it is the first fibromyalgia study that evaluated fibromyalgia nodule size and consistency in 24 separate locations. Due to the large number of variables that were tested and the length of the study, a very large data base was generated – altogether 21,000 separate cells were used in the Excel database. Unfortunately this study was not able to confirm the anecdotal observations on the efficacy of guaifenesin in the treatment of fibromyalgia patients. There are several possible reasons for this observed lack of efficacy that need to be considered. (...)  
> (...)This study provides persuasive evidence that the improvement was not due to a disease specific effect of guaifenesin on the underlying pathophysiology of fibromyalgia.   
> Diese Studie beinhaltet gleich zwei "Premieren" der Fibromyalgie-Forschung: Erstens ist sie die längste doppelt verblindete, kontrollierten Studie, die jemals bei Fibromyalgie-Patienten durchgeführt wurden - die meisten Studien haben dauerte nur 12 Wochen oder weniger. Zweitens, es ist das erste Fibromyalgie-Studie, bei der Größe und Konsistenz von Fibromyalgie Knoten an 24 verschiedenen Stellen untersucht wurden. Aufgrund der großen Anzahl von Variablen, die getestet wurden und die Dauer der Studie, wurde eine sehr große Datenbank erzeugt - insgesamt 21.000 separate Zellen wurden in der Excel-Datenbank verwendet. *Leider ist diese Studie nicht in der Lage, die anekdotischen Beobachtungen über die Wirksamkeit von Guaifenesin bei der Behandlung von Fibromyalgie-Patienten bestätigen.* Es gibt mehrere mögliche Gründe für diese zu beobachtende Mangel an Wirksamkeit, die es zu betrachten. (...) 
> (...)Diese Studie liefert überzeugende Beweise, dass die Zustandsverbesserung (der Patienten Dr. Amands)* nicht* auf eine krankheitsbezogene spezifische Wirkung von Guaifenesin im Hinblick auf die (von Dr. Amand angenommene) Pathophysiologie der Fibromyalgie zurück zu führen ist.

 Hier noch ein weiterer, sehr differenzierter Artikel:   http://web.mit.edu/london/www/guai.html  
Pianoman (Mod.) 
Ps.: Nur so am Rande erwähnt, Frau Uhlendahl. Wenn Sie einen Thread mit einer Buchbesprechnung eröffnen, sollten Sie vorher vielleicht mal ein wenig recherchieren.

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Danke für die Recherche der Links!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier noch ein bisschen aus der Welt der Hokuspokus-Hexentanz-"Medizin" 
Aus der Kategorie nix genaues weiß man nicht, aber wenn die Autorin schreibt es ist toll dann muss es das auch sein....  

> *Allgemeines über Guaifenesin*  Die Wirkungsdauer von Guaifenesin beträgt ungefähr 12 Stunden, deshalb sollten zwischen den Tabletteneinnahmen etwa 12 Stunden liegen. 
> Guaifenesin hat keine bekannten Nebenwirkungen und ist ein sehr sicheres Medikament, das sogar schon von Kindern bedenkenlos genommen werden kann. 
> Die Tabletten sollten reines Guaifenesin enthalten, das in 600 mg Tabletten oder Kapseln verpackt ist. 
> Guaifenesin wird schon jahrzehntelang als Schleimlöser verwendet. Es ist zur Zeit unser stärkstes und effektivstes Medikament um die Fibromyalgiesymptome rückgängig zu machen. 
> Eine Verschlechterung oder neu auftretende Symptome nach der Tablettenaufnahme signalisieren, dass die richtige Dosis erreicht ist, die Umkehr begonnen hat und Guaifenesin wirkt. 
> Im Verlauf der Umkehr, erscheinen zuerst ein paar gute Stunden, dann ganze Tage und schließlich Wochen, in denen es einem deutlich besser geht. 
> Zwei Monate mit der richtigen Dosis, scheiden die angesammelten Stoffwechselabfälle eines ganzen Jahres aus. Folglich braucht man umso mehr Zeit zur völligen Genesung, 
> je länger die Krankheit vorher bestanden hat. Die neuesten Einlagerungen reinigen sich zuerst und die ältesten am Schluss.

 
Quelle 
Es ist nicht der einzigste Artikel auf dieser HP der mir die Haare zu Berge stehen lässt. 
Zudem obigen Zitat , gibt es eine tolle Ergänzung...
Es ist das "Dankschreiben einer Userin, komisch kommt mir doch vor das dieses Präperat scheinbar eine Krankheit heilen kann die durch einen Gendefekt endstanden ist,
warum gibt es eine Kaffeeepause, wenn doch dieser unter keinen Umstzänden getrunken werden soll (erfährt man auf Ihrer HP)   

> *Auswertung des Treffens von Fibromyalgiekranken mit Dora Maier am 14. 07. 07 in Setzingen*   
> Insgesamt nahmen an diesem Treffen 33 Personen teil. Die Gäste waren aus den Bundesländern Baden-Würtemberg, Bayern, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt sowie aus Österreich und der Schweiz angereist. Von unserem Forum nahmen 5 Personen teil.  
> Das Thema des in Seminarform durchgeführten Treffens war * Salizylate".*  _Zunächst erläuterte Dora in Kurzform nochmals den Gendefekt, an welchem wir aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach leiden_. Als sie die Auswirkungen infolge dieses Gendefektes aufzählte, konnte man bei den Zuhören intensiv zustimmendes Kopfnicken beobachten. Als nächstes erfolgte eine allgemeine Erläuterung zur Bedeutung pflanzlicher Salizylate und der Verwendung künstlicher Salizylate. Mit besonderem Interesse wurden die Ursachen von Blockierungen verfolgt, die Dora in sehr anschaulicher Form darlegte. Sie stellte dazu in exakter Weise Dr. Amands Erläuterungen zu dieser Thematik ( siehe Buch von Dr. Amand ) vor. Zwei wichtige Hinweise zu einer Organisation ( Feingold / Allergiker gegen pflanzliche Salizylate ) und einer Selbsthilfegruppe, über die man sich ebenfalls online informieren könne, rundeten ihren ersten informativen Teil ab. Da ich persönlich diesbezüglich im Internet noch nicht fündig geworden bin, werde ich mich noch einmal mit Dora in Verbindung setzen und dann die entsprechenden Links unter der speziellen Thematik einstellen. 
>  Im zweiten Teil des Treffens wurden nach einer _genüsslichen Kaffee- bzw. Erfrischungspause_ praktische Hinweise und Erfahrungen weiter gegeben. Folgende Eckpunkte wurden einbezogen: *1. Wie erkenne ich eine Blockierung?* Um festzustellen, ob der Körper durch Salizylate blockiert ist, eignet sich folgende Methode: Man nimmt kurzzeitig eine wesentlich höhere Dosis des Guaifenesins. Verstärken sich die Schmerzen erheblich, kann keine Blockierung vorliegen und man geht zur persönlichen Dosierung zurück. Treten keine vermehrten Schmerzen auf, scheint der Körper blockiert zu sein und man kontrolliere nun sehr gewissenhaft insbesondere alle kosmetischen Produkte. Aber wie wir wissen, können ja auch Medikamente oder Extrakte in Nahrungsmitteln zu Blockierungen führen, also auch dort eine gewissenhafte Kontrolle durchführen. Im Zweifelsfall denke ich, sollte man sich nicht scheuen, Dora oder andere erfahrene Patienten dieser Therapie anzusprechen. *2. Was tue ich bei extrem stark auftretenden Schmerzen bereits zu Beginn der Guaifenesintherapie?*  Die Therapie sollte unterbrochen und noch einmal neu begonnen werden. Die Anfangsdosis sollte nun halbiert werden. Nach Absprache bekommt man in der Angertor - Apotheke auch eine niedrigere Menge Guaifenesin in Kapseln eingefüllt. Dann weiter verfahren wie gewohnt. *3. Ist bei Gartenarbeit unbedingt ein Salizylatschutz notwendig?* Ja, unbedingt sollten Handschuhe verwendet werden, um sich so vor den frischen Säften der Pflanzen zu schützen. Eingetrocknete Säfte verlieren ihre blockierende Wirkung. Bitte nicht vergessen: Auch beim Gestalten von Blumengebinden oder Aussäubern von Gestecken oder Sträußen immer Handschuhe benutzen. *4. Wann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass in einem kosmetischen - oder Pflegemittel Salizylate enthalten sind?*  Wenn bei diesen Mitteln nur ein lateinischer Pflanzenname angeführt ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Extrakt beigefügt ist. Öle, Gelees und Extrakte von Pflanzen blockieren fast immer, sollten also bei Kosmetikas und auch bei Haushaltspflegemitteln tabu sein. Auch das Abwaschmittel Palmoliv scheint blockieren zu können! Auch Bienenprodukte können auf der Haut blockieren, während der Genuss ( außer Pollen und Gelee Royal ) unbedenklich, ja sogar gesund ist. ( außer bei Hypoglykämie ). Mineralien blockieren ohne Pflanzenzusätze nicht. Homöopathische Mittel können blockieren. Nivea ( mit Duftstoffen ) sind o.k. Für Mundwasser die Alternative: Gagarismaspülung verdünnt nutzen. Als Lutschbonbons eignen sich z. Z.Wick+C , Werters Echte Als Abschluss dieses von 14 - 18 Uhr stattfindenden Treffens wurden mehrere Erfahrungsberichte zur Wirkungsweise der Guaifenesintherapie dargeboten und eine Umfrage zur Krankheit Fibromyalgie meinerseits und mit Beates intensiver Hilfe erfolgreich durchgeführt. _Meine Einschätzung zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung des Treffens:_ Das Treffen wurde bestens und bis in alle Einzelheiten gut durchdacht, vorbereitet. Dafür allen Beteiligten ein großes Dankeschön!  Der Gemeinderaum strahlte Gastlichkeit und Sauberkeit aus. Mit ausgestellter Literatur, Kosmetikas ohne Salizylate und einem herrlichen Buffet sowie ein strahlendes Lächeln Doras wurden die Besucher herzlich willkommen geheißen. Dora führte sehr versiert und offen die genannte Thematik vor und leitete sehr feinfühlig das Seminar, so dass die Zeit wirklich optimal genutzt werden konnte und die Disziplin der Gäste hervorragend war. Die Kreisaufstellung der Stuhlreihen trug zum gemeinsamen positiven Erlebnis bei. Als Leckerli" in der Pause und nach der Veranstaltung konnte man sich an selbstgefertigten Speisen und Getränken laben. Ein kleiner Unkostenbeitrag wurde dafür gern in die Kasse des Vertrauens gesteckt. Außerdem hatte Dora den Fibros die Möglichkeit gegeben, Nahrungsmittel u. Ä., sowie auch fachliche Bücher und Textblätter zum Einkaufs/ Herstellungspreis bei ihr vor und nach der Veranstaltung zu erwerben. *Alles in Allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung, bei welcher ich den Fahrtweg von insgesamt 1300 km gern in Kauf nahm.*

 Quelle
Mir graust immer mehr.... 
Übrings Salizylate die in der Narung vorkommen sind unbedenklich, auch so nachzulesen auf ihrer HP...

----------


## Pianoman

*Wunschdenken trifft auf Realität.*  *Eine Nachlese...*  In diesem Forum wurde mehrfach schon das Thema "Fíbromyalgie" im Zusammenhang mit dem "Guaifenesin-Therapie nach Dr. Amand" diskutiert.   Vor geraumer Zeit stellte die Foristin "*JudithD*" im Zusammenhang mit ihrer Fibromylagie-Erkrankung - ihre beklemmende Lebens- und Leidensgeschichte vor,  die, wie bei anderen chronischen Schmerzerkrankungen auch, einen psychosomatischen Zusammenhang durchaus nachvollziehbar macht. *(1)*   Nun hat sich "J*udithD*" aber irgendwann darauf fixiert, dass die Ursachen der Fibromyalgie (die heute immer noch weitestgehend unbekannt sind *(2)*) durch eine Theorie beschrieben werden, die der ebenfalls an Fibromyalgie erkrankte amerikanische Arzt *Dr. Amand* entwickelt hat.  Nach dessen Annahmen wird die Fibromyalgie durch bestimmte Stoffwechselprozesse verursacht, bei denen der Phsophatstoffwechsel gestört ist.  Er behauptete, durch Guaifenesin eine deutliche Linderung der Fibromylgie-Symptome zu erreichen.   Guaifenesin ist ein Mukolytikum, ein Medikament, dass zur Schleimlösung bei Erkrankungen der Atemwege eingesetzt wird. Außerdem ist Guaifenesin ein Muskelrelaxans und wirkt leicht sedierend.  Das Präparat wird in den USA als Mittel gegen und in Europa - vornehmlich im Bereich der alternativen Heilverfahren - als Therapeutikum bei Fibromyalgie vermarktet. Für den letzten Anwendungsbereich ist ausschließlich die Theorie von Dr. Amand verantwortlich zu machen.   Nun ist es überlicherweise so, dass eine Therapie ihre Validität belegen muss, und die in der Therapie verwendete Medikamente müssen für diese Therapie zugelassen werden. Dazu müssen Studien angefertigt werden, die ausschließen, dass die beobachteten therapeutischen Effekte auf Selbsttäuschung, falschen Validierungsprozessen oder fehlerhaftem Versuchsdesign basieren.   Ziel ist - natürlich - der Schutz des Patienten.  Nun ist die Fibromyalgie als eigenständiges Krankheitsbild zwar nocht nicht sehr lange definiert, aber doch schon so lange, dass eine Vielzahl von Untersuchungen zur Pathogenese und zu sinnvollen Therapieansätzen durchgeführt wurden.  Was auch immer diese Forschungsarbeiten zeigten, sie zeigten keine Wahrscheinlichkeiten dafür, dass die Theorie Dr. Amands möglicherweise richtig sein könnte.  Nun war Amand wohl Wissenschaftler genug, um seine Theorie - als Reaktion auf die wissenschaftliche Kritik an seiner Theorie - einer Überprüfung durch eine Lanzeitstudie zu unterziehen.  Er selbst war sogar *Berater dieser Studie (3).*  Das Ergebnis war für ihn verheerend, aber letztlich nicht zu ignorieren. Es zeigte die auch von anderen (alternativen) Heilverfahren bekannten Effekt auf, dass die zweifellos vorhandenen Zustandverbesserung bei Patienten *nicht auf die medikamentöse Therapie* sondern auf den *in jeder Therapie existierenden Placebo-Effekt* zurück zu führen waren *(4)*.  Für die Validität der Amandschen Theorie zur Fibromyalgie liegt definitiv keine Beweis vor, genau so wenig ist die Wirksamkeit der Guaifenesin-Therapie jenseits des Placebo-Effekts belegt.   Amand selbst hat dieses Ergebnis wohl zur Kenntnis genommen, und reagiert auf eine fast schon standardtypische Art und Weise, in dem er ein Erklärung für das Scheitern der Studie sucht; und schließlich findet. Er ändert bestimmte Empfehlungen in der Therapie, und behauptet nun, sein Ansatz wäre doch richtig. Diese Behauptung ist allerding bis heute nicht durch eine entsprechende Studie belegt, wie auch der gesamte Ansatz der Amandschen Therapie keinen Einfluss in der wissenschaftsmedizinischen Behandlung von Fibromyalgie-Patienten zu haben scheint. *(5)*   Nun scheint es wohl so, dass eine enge Mitarbeiterin Dr. Amands, Claudia Marek sich nicht mit dem Ende der Guaifenesin-Therapie abfinden konnte, und zumindest in Deutschland - dem Land der Heilpraktiker, die sich mit Begeisterung auf jede Therapie stürzen, die mangels Belegbarkeit, von der wissenschaftlichen Medizin ignoriert wird - für die Neuauflage des Buchs von Amand einen aufnahmebereiten Markt von Laien-Therapeuten und gläubigen Patienten gefunden hat, für die wissenschaftliche Beweise nicht die geringste Bedeutung haben.   So eröffnet dann auch die Heilpraktikerin "*Silke Uhlendahl"* einen weiteren , diesen  Thread zum Thema Guaifenesin, und stellt hier, zwei Jahre nach "*JudithD*", erneut das Büchlein von Dr. Amand vor; offenbar ohne jede vorhergehenden Recherche zum Thema, vermutlich ohne die Fähigkeit, die Therapie nach wissenschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten bewerten zu können, und vermutlich auch ohne sich die Mühe zu machen, die schon vorhandenen Threads zu diesem Thema zu lesen.   Patientenschubser und ich, haben als Moderatoren diese (sagen wir vorsichtig) unkritische Propaganda für eine höchstspekulatives Büchlein kritisiert.  Anstatt sich aber nun auf eine tiefergehende Diskussion einzulassen, zieht sich Frau Uhlendahl (vermutlich schwer gekränkt) zurück.   Allerdings, darauf bin bei weiteren Recherchen zum Thema Guaifenesin-Therapie vor einigen Tagen gestoßen, macht "*Silke Uhlendahl"* nun genau das, was bei Alternativ-Heilern immer wieder zu beobachten ist: Sie führt die Diskussion dort weiter, wo es *nicht um die Suche nach wissenschaftlich begründbare Theorien und der bestmöglichen Therapie* sondern um die Bestätigung der eigenen Meinung geht, in einem Forum für Guaifenesin-Gläubige *(6)*.   Und dazu gehört natürlich auch eine wenig Bashing, Mobbing und Diskreditierung der Kritiker. Wäre ja sonst auch langweilig...  So schreibt dann "*Silke Uhlendahl*":    

> *http://www.myalgia.com/guaif2.htm*  *http://web.mit.edu/london/www/guai.html*  *Diese beiden links stammen von einem anonymen user und moderator "pianomann" aus dem Forum Patientenfragen.net.*  *Dort hatte ich das Buch vorgestellt und sogleich Kritik zur Therapie bekommen, wobei ich einfach nur ein Buch vorstellen wollte OHNE WERTUNG. Konkret auf die Frage, welche negativen Nebenwirkungen den bereits aufgetreten sind erhielt ich bisher keine Antwort.*  *Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, aber da dieser user/moderator bei fast allen meiner postings irgendwas anzumerken hat, nehme ich das mal so hin*  *http://www.patientenfragen.net/rheum...html#post54822*  *Hier ist dieser thread, falls es jemand lesen möchte.*  *Zurück zu diesen Studien, hat jemand von euch sich damit bereits beschäftigt? Ich habe vorerst keine Zeit mich dem anzunehmen, weil ich (juhu) in Urlaub gehe.*  *Ich frage mich, warum auf diese Therapie so negativ reagiert wird.* *Wäre ich betroffen, und hätte schon alles durch, mich würde das doch interessieren.*  *Ich denke, dass es schwierig sein kann, hier in eurem Forum mit Ärzten oder HP oder Pharmazeuten zu diskutieren.* *Welche Wege der Bekanntmachung seid ihr bisher gegangen und mit welcher Resonanz?*

   Nun scheint es "*Silke Uhlendahl"* wohl wichtig zu sein, dass ich als anonymer User auftrete; was offenbar berechtigte Zweifel an meiner Seriosität aufkommen lässt.  Dass aber auch in diesem Forum alle Foristen mit ihren Nicknames auftreten, stört Frau Uhlendahl wohl weniger...  Interessant sind aber die nachfolgenden Reaktionen anderer Foristen, mit denen Kritiker an Glaubensbotschaften wohl einfach rechnen müssen.   Was aber typisch ist:Keiner setzt sich ernsthaft mit den Information auseinander, nur die Überbringer der Botschaft werden wie üblich attakiert...    

> *Birgit, Moderatorin,*   *Hallo Silke !* *Für all diese Miesmacher gilt:* *1. Leider nicht selbst betroffen !* *2.Geschäfte ! Geschäfte ! Geschäfte !* *3.Fibros,die noch nicht zu diesem Weg bereit sind,geht es NOCH nicht* *schlecht genug,leider vertrauen sie auf Ärzte,Therapeuten u.s.w. die* *ihnen immer wieder Besserung in Aussicht stellen.Ausspruch meines* *Rheumadocs :Bei dieser Krankheit muß man immer am Ball bleiben - also* *Patient auf Lebenszeit.*

 ...diese Miesmacher, ...Leider nicht selbst betroffen ! Solche Beiträge sprechen eigentlich für sich selbst.  Aber, im Grunde geht´s doch um die Studie von Bennett (et al), bei der, wie schon erwähnt Dr. Amand selbst als Berater tätig war.   Weiter geht´s...     

> *Maja*  *Ich habe mir mal die Beiträge zu deiner Buchvorstellung durchgelesen. Ja, es klingt schon sehr ernüchternd, wenn man das liest, aber solche Kritik und Ablehnung hat es schon immer gegeben und da wird sich wohl auch nichts ändern. Kommt es doch meist von Menschen, die nicht betroffen sind und die alles anzweifeln, was nicht hundertprozentig wissenschaftlich bestätigt ist.*  *Dazu kommt, dass die Pharmaindustrie doch keinerlei Interesse an irgendwelchen Studien hat. Guai hat kein Patent mehr und ist frei verkäuflich, also verdienen sie nichts daran.*  *Ich glaube, unsere Ärzte sind mit dieser Therapie zurzeit noch überfordert. Ich denke dabei nur mal daran, wieviel Zeit meinem Hausarzt jeweils für einen Patienten bleibt. Das sind sicher keine zwei Minuten. Da schaffe ich es kaum, ihm meine Beschwerden aufzuzählen*   *Es wird nicht überall so negativ auf diese Behandlung reagiert. Meine Heilpraktikerin zum Beispiel ist sehr offen dafür und wir bauen jetzt diese Therapie gemeinsam auf. Ich habe nach 5 Wochen zwar noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen, aber einiges kann ich doch schon weiter geben. In ihrer Praxis sind mehrere Patienten, bei denen sie den Verdacht der Fibro hat.*  *Wir haben aber auch schon bemerkt, dass es manchen Menschen schon zu lästig ist, nur das Buch zu lesen. Sie warten einfach darauf, dass jemand ihnen ein Zaubermittel gibt und am nächsten Tag sind sie dann gesund. Das nenne ich Bequemlichkeit! Da kann ich mich Birgit nur anschließen, es geht ihnen anscheinend noch nicht schlecht genug.*   *Ich sehe es auch so, wenn man alles durch hat und es einem permanent schlecht geht, sollte man sich dafür interessieren. Viele Menschen handeln aber nicht eigenverantwortlich, lassen sich lieber vom Arzt noch mehr Medis und Therapien verschreiben, denn der**ist für sie ein Gott und muss es ja wissen Das ist eine traurige Bilanz, doch da kann man nicht helfen.*  *Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Unterstützung und Begleitung deiner Fibro-Patienten!*

 "Maja" liefert nun das gesamte Programm:   *1. Anzweifeln der Aussagekraft wissenschaftlicher Studien...*  Nur, warum hat dann Amand seine Studie initiiert, und hat die durchführenden Wissenschaftler auch noch beraten, wenn er keinen Beweis für seine Theorie brauchte ?   *2. Böse "Pharma-Mafia"*  Hier spinnt die Dame völlig, denn ersten ist die Guaifenesin-Studie ja tatsächlich angefertigt worde, zweitens gibt´s kein unglaublich gewinnbringendes Medikament, was durch Guaifenesin verdrängt werden würde, und drittens ist Guaifenesin schon längst ein zugelassenes Medikament, nur eben nicht für Fibromyalgie.   *3. Mein Arzt hat keine Zeit und keine Ahnung...*   Was hat das nun mit der Guaifenesin-Behandlung zu tun ?   *4. Nur der Heilpraktiker hört mir zu und ist offen für alles...*  Klar. Nur. Solange der Patient dafür anständig zahlt.   *5. I know it all, and all the others are too stupid to see it...*   Natürlich, ich als selbstverantwortlicher Patient weiß doch viel besser die ganzen Ärzte, wie ich funktioniere. Denn ich bin die Ausnahme vom ärztlichen Wissen.   Und schluckt sie einen Hustensaft, der ihr per Buch als Therapeutikum empfohlen wird...  Aber weiter geht´s im Selbstbetrug...  

> *Trice, Moderator*  *Wie Dr.St.Amand zu der zu früh erstellten Studie steht, hat er ja in seinem Buch erläutert.*  *Diese Meinungsäußerung ("Studie") im Internet von diesem Mr.London, wenn man es kritisch liest, erkennt man... "Papier" ist geduldig..... ebenfalls las ich mal, daß er gar kein Doc ist*  *Silke, auch ich tätigte einmal so eine harmlose Buchvorstellung und erntete ähnliche Resonanz. Nun bin ich jetzt nicht so ein Internetfan, um mich ständig in Foren rumzuschlagen. Ich würde mich hier niemals angagieren, wenn ich nicht überzeugt wäre, das es der richtige Weg ist.... Wer mehr wissen will, findet den Weg. Selbstverständlich gingen mir seit ich Guai kenne, 2,5 Jahre, immer mal wieder kritische Gedanken dazu durch den Kopf, Wunderheilung kann man von Guai halt nicht erwarten, aber Symtomarmut eben.... und das ist mein Ziel, von dem ich schon ein Stück Weg erreicht habe und das zählt.*  *Die wichtigsten Dinge haben Maja und Birgit bereits auf den Punkt gebracht und ich schließe mich Eurer Meinung gerne an.*  *Zumal ich die Argumente auf Patientennet schon teilweise wieder Amüsant finde....ich sage nur "Kaffeepause"....*schmunzel*...*  *Silke, wünsche Dir einen erholsamen Urlaub!*

   Es ist schon grotesk: Amand erfindet eine Therapie behandelt danach, hat angeblich tausende von Heilerfolgen, dann kommt ´ne wissenschaftliche Studie, die seine Therapie überprüft, und keinen Heileffekt findet. Plötzlich ist alles sch...e.   Nun erklärt Amand warum alles sch...e ist, und strikt seine Therapie neu.  Nur, wie sind dann die Heilerfolge über drei Jahrzehnte zu erklären ?  Und wie verblendet muß man sein, das einem solche Widersprüche nicht auffallen ?  Sei es, wie es sei, eine fehlt noch. Genau, "*JudithD"...*    

> *eine interessante Gesprächsrunde, deren Thematik ich bereits zu Beginn meiner Guaifenesintherapie versucht habe über das Internet und in vielen Foren ins Gespräch zu bringen.*   *Das Forum welches Du ansprichst, liebe Silke wird von einem Studenten, der sich bereits als Herr in Weiß vorkommt und mittlerweile eigentlich auch schon sein Studium beendet haben müsste, geleitet. Von Fibromyalgie hat der überhaupt keine Ahnung - zumindest nicht mehr, als das was man vor 8 Jahren über unsere Krankheit wusste. Übrigens findest Du dort auch etliche Beiträge von mir eingestellt unter der Thematik Fibromyalgie. Ich bin dort als JudithD. eingetragen.*    *Mithilfe des Mister London wurde ja derzeit, nachdem die Studie zu Dr. Amands Guaifenesintherapie im Krankenhaus nicht positiv ausging - es wurden weder Salizylate noch die Hypglykämie berrücksichtigt - eine großaufgezogene Hetzkampagne (angeblich ) über die Pharmaindustrie betrieben. Dr. Amand hätte ja deshalb fast das Handtuch geschmissen, aber seine tolle Mitarbeiterin Claudia Marek hat ihn gottlob und zu unserem großen Vorteil hier wieder aufgebaut.*  *Möge Dr. Amand so lange leben, bis seine Theorie zur Entstehung der Fibromyalgie anerkannt werden muss, er arbeitet ja intensiv daran und findet bereits intensive Unterstützung durch kompetente Leute und Spezialisten.*

   Auch wieder die übliche Breitseite: Eine bißchen Bashing - der inkompetente Betreiber die inkompetenten Kritiker - ein bißchen relativierendes Gefasel über die Studie, ein bißchen Wunschdenken.   *JudithD* hat sich entschieden: Nicht die kritischen Wissenschaftler haben recht, sondern ihre Wunschvorstellungen. Deshalb betreibt sie das Forum. Da ist es egal, dass sämtliche Fachverbände, die Ärzteschaft, und selbst das offizielle deutsche Fibromyalgie-Forum das Guaifenesin-Protokoll ignorieren. Das sind eben alles inkompetente Spinner; im Gegensatz zu den 164 Mitglieder dieses Forums.  Und weil die Stimmung gerade so schön ist, kommt noch ein bißchen Nachtreten von *"Silke Uhlendahl"*...    

> *Gedanken zu Foren im Allgemeinen:*  *was ich schade finde ist, dass in Foren wie Patientenfragen.net. die Moderatoren (teilweise Ärzte,Stud.med.s,Rettungsassis usw) anonym agieren.*  *Ich verstehe jeden Patienten, der natürlich seine Krankengeschichte nicht öffentlich ins www ablegen will (grade in Zeiten in denen Studi VZ und Co ins Visier einiger Idioten geraten und man weiß, dass potentielle Arbeitgeber auch mal googeln lassen...)*  *Ich verstehe aber die Therapeuten und Ärzte nicht, die sich groß machen aber den Mut nicht haben zu ihren Namen zu stehen und zu ihren Qualifikationen.*  *Ich glaube das viele Ärzte den Grundsatz nihil nocere (nicht schaden) vergessen.*  *Kennt ihr einen dokumentierten Fall bei dem Guaifenesin Nebenwirkungen gemacht haben, die Schaden angerichtet haben?*  *Wenn eure Heilpraktiker oder Physios oder Ärzte euch begleiten bei der Guaifenesintherapie, ich bin immer gerne an Austausch interessiert.*  *Ihr dürft gerne meine e-mail addi weitergeben, damit man auch mal ein Therapeutennetzwerk zu diesem Thema knüpfen kann.*  *Wir, die Therapeuten müssten doch dafür sorgen, dass den Patienten geholfen wird - jedenfalls ist das meine Einstellung...*

 Frau Uhlendahl, mal im Vertrauen, Sie haben keine Ahnung wovon Sie reden und schreiben. Zur Amandschen Theorie haben Sie nicht den Hauch einer kritischen Distanz. Vielleicht hätten Sie ihr begonnenes Medizinstudium zu Ende bringen sollen. Möglicherweise wären Sie dann in der Lage, Ihrem hohen Anspruch gerecht zu werden.  Ach, und was die Nebenwirkungen von Guaifenesin angeht: Schauen Sie mal in den Beipackzettel. Die stehen da nicht zum Spaß.  Und auch hier wird sie geholfen: http://www.toxcenter.de/stoff-infos/g/guaifenesin.pdf Genau so sollten Sie mal über die Problematik der Selbstmedikation von Guaifenesin, vor allem im Hinblick auf Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten nachdenken.   Im übrigen finde diese ganze Szenerie ziemlich unerträglich, und in mancherlei Hinsicht durchaus ehrenrührig.  Sie können sich deshalb, sollten Sie hier noch einmal aufschlagen, gerne die *Karte* abholen.   In diesem Sinne,   Pianoman    *Endnoten:*   (1)http://www.patientenfragen.net/krankheiten/pseudonym-preisgeben-t5272.html        (2)  (3)  (4)  (5)http://www.contra-dem-schmerz.de/wbb3/thread.php?postid=8498#post8498  (6)http://www.contra-dem-schmerz.de/wbb3/board.php?boardid=5

----------


## Muschel

Lieber Pianoman,  
eins A mit Sternchen! Perfekter Beitrag.  :bravo_2_cut:  
Vielen Dank für die Mühe und vor allem auch vielen Dank für Deine (von mir so geliebten) "bissigen" Statements.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Ich _schlage an sich hier nicht auf_, sondern frequentiere dieses sowie auch andere Foren.
Ich bin weder verärgert noch schmollend , noch sonst was. 
Nur weil ich nach *Austausch* gefragt habe sehe ich keinen Anhalt weiter zu diskutieren geschweige denn mir hier _einen abzuholen_. 
Wenn das so nicht erwünscht ist hier im Forum über ein Buch zu sprechen, kann ich das durchaus respektieren. 
In keiner Weise habe ich hier geäußert, dass ich eine Recherche betrieben habe oder von einer Theorie in Gänze überzeugt bin. 
Es mag sich jeder ein eigenes Bild machen....

----------


## Patientenschubser

Welche(n) Austausch/ Diskussion bisher habe ich von deiner Seite noch nichts gelesen... 
Aber schade das du damit aufhören willst dann vielleicht gibt es eines Tages doch etwas das mich überzeugt, aber davon bin ich im Moment noch nicht überzeugt..  :Smiley:  
Es ist immer das Selbe mit der Alternaivmedizin es werden Behauptungen aufgestellt die nicht zuhalten sind, wenn man das Investigativ (*zwinker*) aufdeckt, werden von der Alternaivseite sofort die Segel gestrichen und mit dem Fuß aufgestampft -_ ne so Spiel ich nicht mehr mit_-!

----------


## Muschel

> Nur weil ich nach *Austausch* gefragt habe sehe ich keinen Anhalt weiter zu diskutieren geschweige denn mir hier _einen abzuholen_.

 Das ist der beste Satz überhaupt und spricht sehr für sich... 
Was denn nun?  
Einen Austauch anregen, aber dann nicht diskutieren wollen. 
Auf die sehr ausführlichen und auch deutlich gekennzeichneten Zitate u.a. aus dem anderen Forum (eingestellt vom Mod. Pianoman) mit keiner Silbe eingehen und sich nun wieder mal (wie oft hatten wir das hier schon? *gähn*) aus einer nicht in Ihrem Sinne laufenden Diskussion herausziehen.  
Feige, Frau Uhlendahl. Nichts weiter. Setzen, 6.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

*Nachlese, die zweite...*  
Frau Uhlendahl,  
ich nehme es zur Kenntnis, dass sie hier nicht aufschlagen, sondern das Forum frequentieren; was jedoch insgesamt etwa auf´s gleiche hinausläuft.  
Aber kommen wir zum Thema:  
Wenn ich ihre Beiträge - hier in dieser Diskussion und vor allem aber die in JudithDs Forum - richtig interpretiere, entzieht es sich offenbar Ihrem Verständnis, dass wir die Besprechung des Büchleins von Dr. Amand kritisch begleiten. 
Unser Verhalten hat allerdings Gründe:  
1. Gemäß der HoN-Code Prinzipien, die einzuhalten sich dieses Forum verpflichtet hat, sind hier eingestellte Publikationen wissenschaftlich zu unterlegen. Üblicherweise erscheinen verifizierbare Veröffentlichungen peer-reviewed.  
Für das von Dr. Amand veröffentlichte Buch trifft das sicher nicht zu. Was aber zutrifft ist, dass die Amandsche Hypothese in einer seriösen Studie nicht bestätigt wurde.  
2. Die Forum dient der Beantwortung medizinischer Fragestellung, mit bestmöglichem 
- beweisbarem - Wissen, das den jeweilig aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaftsmedizin reflektiert. 
(Für die "unbewiesene Therapie" gibt’s das Forum Alternativmedizin, falls dieser Bereich Ihnen noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte...)  
Wenn Sie, wie es bei Rezensionen üblich ist, sich etwas intensiver mit dem Inhalt des Buchs beschäftigt hätten - und über die notwendige Fachkompetenz verfügen würden - hätten Ihnen auffallen müssen, dass die behaupteten biochemischen Sachverhalte der Amandschen Hypothese in der gesamten Zeit seiner Theoriebildungen nicht bewiesen wurde.
Weiter hätte Ihnen auffallen müssen, dass die restliche Fibromyalgie-Forschung - trotz umfänglicher Untersuchungen auf sämtlichen diagnostischen Ebenen - die von Amand behaupteten Veränderungen im Stoffwechsel von Fibromyalgie-Patienten nicht auffinden konnten. 
Genau so hätte Ihnen die schon mehrfach erwähnte, umfängliche Studie auffallen müssen, die den "Heileffekt" von Guaifenesin im Zusammenhang mit Fibromylagie ins Reich der Fabeln verlegt. 
Unter Einbeziehung dieser Faktoren hätten Sie allerhöchstens zu einer deutlichen kritischen Würdigung dieses Buchs kommen dürfen. Das aber ist nicht passiert. 
Statt dessen stellen Sie einen umfänglichen Auszug aus dem Buch ein, und fordern zum "Meinungssaustausch" auf.   
Nun, wir haben Sie mit Meinungen anderer konfrontiert. Bei Meinungen, die wissenschaftlich unterlegt sind, spricht man im allgemeinen von Wissen. Dieses Wissen heißt: Aus mehrfachen Gründen ist die Amandsche Theorie falsch.  
Das allerdings ist für Sie offenbar bedeutungslos, da in der Welt der Alternativheiler der wissenschaftliche Beweis nur dann wahrgenommen wird, wenn er die Methode belegt. Wen er sie widerlegt, gilt ausschließlich die subjektive „Erfahrung“, und die Wissenschaftler werden zu „Miesmachern“, die üblicherweise „Hexenjagden“ inszenieren.  
Und damit sind wir an der wichtigen Stelle angelangt, nämlich bei der Grundlage des Heilpraktiker-Selbstverständnisses, der "Erfahrung",die immer dann besonders betont wird, wenn die Ergebnisse wissenschaftlicher Forschung nicht der Erwartungshaltung der "Gläubigen" entspricht. 
Subjektive Erfahrung (oder simpler Glaube) wird über den wissenschaftlichen Beweis erhoben.  
Die damit verbunden Argumentation der Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit ist bekannt: 
Wissenschaft kann nicht alles wissen..., Wissenschaft von heute ist der Irrtum von morgen..., Wissen ist doch nur Meinung... etc.   
Nun, Frau Uhlendahl, wenn unser Wissen tatsächlich so dünn gewebt sein sollte, so erstaunt es mich doch immer wieder, dass selbst ausgewiesene Erfahrungsheilkundler ihre Behausung morgens durch die Tür verlassen, und nicht wahlweise aus einem Fenster des dritten Stockwerks. Sie verlassen sich dabei nämlich auf allgemeinverbindliches Wissen, ohne die Erfahrung gemacht zu haben, die der Weg aus dem dritten Stock vermittelt.   
Aber im Grunde geht´s ja auch nicht um "Erfahrungen", denn auch die können natürlich negativ sein. 
(So gibt es im Zusammenhang mit der diskutierten Therapie wenigstens genau so viele negative Erfahrungsberichte von Patienten, die sich auf das Guaifenesin Protocol eingelassen haben.) 
Es geht vielmehr darum, eine nicht zu widerlegende Rechtfertigung für den täglichen Selbst- und Fremdbetrug zu finden, der in der Alternativheiler-Szene stattfindet; und "Individuelle Erfahrungen" sind eben nicht zu widerlegen. 
Die restliche Überzeugungsarbeit liefert die Ignoranz des objektivierbaren Wissens.  
Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Alternative Medizin, deren Wirkung bewiesen werden kann, ist keine Alternativmedizin mehr, sie ist, ganz schlicht und einfach, "Medizin"; und damit uninteressant für die Heilpraktiker, weil solche "Medizin" üblicherweise von Medizinern betrieben wird.  
Heilpraktiker leben aber davon, dass sie Methoden anbieten, die keine wissenschaftliche Beweise erbringen können. Sie empfehlen ihren Klienten den Weg aus dem dritten Stock, obwohl allgemeinverbindliches Wissen die Haustür für deutlich sinnvoller hält. 
Das ist "Erfahrungsheilkunde". Sie hat nichts außer dem Placebo-Effekt, der nicht zuletzt von den Überzeugungen, dem Glauben des Patienten abhängt. Deshalb ist eine solche „Heilkunde“ auf Märchen angewiesen, solche Märchen wie das „Guaifenesin Protocol“.  
Ob diese Art Medizin Ihren persönlichen ethischen Ansprüchen genügt, müssen Sie selbst entscheiden.  
Der große Berliner Pathologe Otto Prokop meinte jedenfalls dazu: 
(...) Denn es gibt nichts Schändlicheres in der Welt als sich auf Lügen und Märchen einzurichten."  
Pianoman

----------


## BATBerlin

> Hinweis zur Guaifenesin-Therapie von Dr. Amand: 
> 1. Das Mittel Guaifenesin ist auch in den USA zur Therapie der Fibromyalgie nicht zugelassen, obwohl Amand seit mehr als 3 Jahrzehnen damit angeblich tausende Fibromyalgie-Patienten heilt.  
> 2. Eine vor einigen Jahren durchgeführte Studie zeigt die Wirkungslosigkeit. Danach änderte Amand das Behandlungskonzept, und machte Salicylate für die Unwirksamkeit der Therapie verantwortlich.
> Für das geänderte Konzept liegen keine Studie vor. Außer anekdotischen Berichten gibt es keine überprüfbaren Nachweise. 
> 3. Die von Amand vertretene Theorie zur Ursache der Fibromyalgie hat in der internationalen Forschung keine Bestätigung gefunden.  
> 4. Das von Frau Uhlendahl besprochene Buch hat keine wissenschaftliche Anerkennung. Ein untrügliches Indiz dafür ist auch die Publikation über "Books on Demand". 
> Zur Information über die Erkrankung:  Informationen der Universitätsklinik Heidelberg zu Krankheitsbild und Behandlungsmöglichkeiten   Offizielle Homepage der Deutschen Fibromyalgie-Vereinigung e. V.   
> Pianoman

 diese Infos sind doch sehr hilfreich. Als Betroffener sucht man ja nach jedem Halm, der einem Besserung offeriert. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon sehr viele verschiedene Medikamente ausprobiert. Wirklich geholfen hat dabei keins. Einige geben etwas Linderung. Ich werde erst mal das Buch lesen und dann entscheiden, ob ich auch diese Therapie beginne.
LG BATBerlin

----------


## JudithD

Hallo  BATBERLIN, 
genau jeder Betroffene sollte selbst entscheiden, für welche Vorgehensweise er sich entscheidet.  
Sehr daneben finde ich leider die Bemerkungen zur Geldabzocke mit Guaifenesin. Denn da sind keine Vertreiber, die daran verdienen, nicht einmal die Pharmaindustrie! Denn auf Guaifenesin besteht kein Patent. Es ist ein Wirkstoff, der schon vor 300 Jahren erfolgreich eingesetzt wurde, unter anderem bei Rheuma. Das Guaifenesin kostete damals nicht viel und so ist es bis heute geblieben. Ich bezahle im MONAT nicht einmal 5 Euro für die Guaifenesintherapie.  
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

QUOTE=Pianoman      

> Die Forum dient der Beantwortung medizinischer Fragestellung, mit bestmöglichem 
> - beweisbarem - Wissen, das den jeweilig aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaftsmedizin reflektiert. 
> (Für die "unbewiesene Therapie" gibts das Forum Alternativmedizin, falls dieser Bereich Ihnen noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte...)

  
Vielleicht kann ein Moderator das Thema in eine passendere Rubrik, möglicherweise die vorgeschlagene verschieben, wenn das gewünscht wird.   

> Wenn Sie, wie es bei Rezensionen üblich ist, sich etwas intensiver mit dem Inhalt des Buchs beschäftigt hätten - und über die notwendige Fachkompetenz verfügen würden - hätten Ihnen auffallen müssen, dass die behaupteten biochemischen Sachverhalte der Amandschen Hypothese in der gesamten Zeit seiner Theoriebildungen nicht bewiesen wurde.

 Ich hatte nicht die Intention eine fachliche Buchrezension einzustellen. Ich habe dieses Buch gelesen und mich bisher nicht so dezidiert damit beschäftigt, dass ich bereits Studien gesichtet hätte oder ähnliches. Es war lediglich die Fage, wer es evtl noch gelesen hat.  *Haben Sie dieses Buch eigentlich gelesen?* 
Ist vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn Sie anderer Meinng sind und die Zeit und Fähigkeit haben sich eingehener damit zubeschäftigen und für sich zu einem eindeutigen Schluss kommen konnten. Ich konnte es bisher nicht. Ob es an meinen mangelnden Fähigkeiten liegt ist sicherlich nicht diskussionswürdig, denn mit Verlaub, wer vermag das denn wirklich beurteilen.     

> Nun, wir haben Sie mit Meinungen anderer konfrontiert. Bei Meinungen, die wissenschaftlich unterlegt sind, spricht man im allgemeinen von Wissen. Dieses Wissen heißt: Aus mehrfachen Gründen ist die Amandsche Theorie falsch.

 Ich akzeptiere doch diese hier niedergeschrieben Meinung als die Ihrige.   

> Das allerdings ist für Sie offenbar bedeutungslos, da in der Welt der Alternativheiler der wissenschaftliche Beweis nur dann wahrgenommen wird, wenn er die Methode belegt. Wen er sie widerlegt, gilt ausschließlich die subjektive Erfahrung, und die Wissenschaftler werden zu Miesmachern, die üblicherweise Hexenjagden inszenieren.

 Bedeutungslosigkeit habe Ihren postings nicht zugeschrieben.   

> Und damit sind wir an der wichtigen Stelle angelangt, nämlich bei der Grundlage des Heilpraktiker-Selbstverständnisses, der "Erfahrung",die immer dann besonders betont wird, wenn die Ergebnisse wissenschaftlicher Forschung nicht der Erwartungshaltung der "Gläubigen" entspricht. 
> Subjektive Erfahrung (oder simpler Glaube) wird über den wissenschaftlichen Beweis erhoben.

 Ob das meine Grundlage allen Handelns ist und ob das mein Selbstverständnis ist können Sie nicht wissen.
Aber das schreiben sie ja :    

> Ob diese Art Medizin Ihren persönlichen ethischen Ansprüchen genügt, müssen Sie selbst entscheiden.

   
Ebenfalls entscheide ich, wann ich Zeit und Raum habe ggf. Diskussionen weiterzuführen, sogar dann, wenn ich _threadstarter_ war... :Zwinker:

----------


## Pianoman

Frau Uhlendahl,  
am 30.07. haben Sie im Forum von JudithD. diesen Satz geschrieben: *    Guaifenesin werde ich ab sofort mit aufnehmen in die Therapiempfehlungen.  * 
Heute, mehr als 2 Monate später liest man von Ihnen:   

> *Ich habe dieses Buch gelesen und mich bisher nicht so dezidiert damit beschäftigt, dass ich bereits Studien gesichtet hätte oder ähnliches.*  *Ist vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn Sie anderer Meinng sind und die Zeit und Fähigkeit haben sich eingehener damit zubeschäftigen und für sich zu einem eindeutigen Schluss kommen konnten. Ich konnte es bisher nicht.*

 Ich ziehe daraus die Schlußfolgerung, dass Sie Therapieempfehlungen an Ihre Patienten weitergeben, obwohl Sie nicht wissen,was Sie da so empfehlen. 
Mir fällt dazu nur folgendes ein:    *    Ebenfalls entscheide ich, wann ich Zeit und Raum habe ggf. Diskussionen weiterzuführen,  * Nee, gnä Frau, da bin ich mal ganz gemeiner Mod.: Solange Sie keine wissenschaftlich haltbare Studie zur Wirksamkeit vorlegen, führen Sie hier keine Diskussion mehr; und am allerwenigsten weiter.  
Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## damian2004

Sehr geehrte Frau Uhlendahl. 
Auf der ersten Seite hier, haben sie geschrieben, dass sich Leute gerne melden können. die Guaifenesin probiert haben. 
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, hätte ich diese Seite hier eher gefunden, wäre ich da viel vorsichtiger ran gegangen.
Ich hatte der Guaifenesinseite vertraut, dass es keine Nebenwirkungen hat. 
Dank dieser Seite habe ich 2 Wochen lang unter Atemnot und heiserer Stimme gelitten und dachte, ich wär total erkältet.
Dank meiner Mutter und einer freundin hab ich es wieder abgesetzt, leide  seitdem unter starken Halsschmerzen, die Stimme wird langsam wieder,  nur viel sprechen darf ich net. Auch litt ich unter Juckreiz. Ich habe  aber nie an das Guaifenesin gedacht.
ich weiß auch von jemand anderem, der es auch net vertragen hat. Bekam es mit dem Magen.
Bitte seien sie sehr vorsichtig im Empfehlen dieses Mittels. Auf der  hier auch angesprochenen Seite kommt es mir schon fast wie ein  Kultobjekt vor, das Guai.
Aber ich weiß auch, dass derjeneige, der es nach monatelanger Einnahme  dann wegen Magenproblemen absetzen musste, erst mal kaum mehr Schmerzen  hatte. Allerdings kommen diese jetzt wieder. Also müsste man es auch ein  Leben lang einnehmen.
Und das muss ich bei dem Mittel, was ich jetzt einnehme, auch kein  Medikament, auch tun. Und es hat, hoffe ich jedenfalls, keine  Nebenwirkungen.
Ich finde es sehr komisch, dass sie sich so für dieses Guaifenesin  einsetzen, obwohl sie es nie selbst ausprobiert haben. Es hat  Nebenwirkungen und diese sind nicht auf die Fibromyalgie ab zuschieben.  Wie kann man anhand eines Buches sagen, wie ein Mittel wirkt, nur weil  es gut geschrieben ist. Und grade sehr viele Fibro-Patienten leiden  unter sehr vielen Allergien, darüber sollten sie sich auch im Klaren  sein!

----------


## damian2004

Also das kenn ich net, hab die Seite mal so überflogen, kann aber dort nur was mit Cholesterin lesen.
Weiß nicht ob es was bei uns Fibros bewirkt oder net.
Bei mir hilft ganz gut das Hyaluron mit Injuv-Verfahren. Macht die Schmerzen irgendwie erträglicher. 
Ich bin aber immer offen für neues und wie wir alle immer auf der Suche nach einer halbwegs anständigen Heilung oder besser Hilfe.
Ich vertrage ganz gut das Tramadol, erstaunlicher Weise und das hilft auch ganz gut, nur bei nem Schub hilft nix.

----------

